
The Way We Ate: The Great Scrapple Correspondence of 1872 - blasdel
http://dinersjournal.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/12/01/the-way-we-ate-the-great-scrapple-correspondence-of-1872/
======
patio11
The author of the following is my new hero of American literature:

 _To the Editor of the New-York Times:

Let a few of your economists try the following recipe and they will find it is
all it is cracked up to be: Take a calf’s left hind leg and let it hang until
it will just stay hung without falling, then take it down, after cutting the
bone out chop the meat into pieces about the size of a walnut, put them on the
roof in a rain-storm for twenty-four hours, after which (if a cat don’t get
them) boil with a pound of licorice-root, let the lot gently simmer for a few
minutes and then add a paper of Lorillard’s century tobacco with a little old
rye whisky, and you will have the meanest mess under the sun except scrapple.

ANTI-SCRAPPLE_

------
finin
Great article because (1) scrapple is great, and (2) the article shows human
nature to be a constant: "[a] steampunk prototype for online food discussion.
It’s all there: the pseudonymous “usernames,” the off-topic ranting, the
preoccupation with pork fat. In short, it’s a modern-day food thread in very
slow motion."

~~~
pohl
Regarding (1): please don't reignite that old flamewar. I thought we had put
that to bed 137 years ago.

~~~
quickpost
Haha...

These arguments continue to this day. Just replace the word "pork fat" with
"bacon". The obsession continues...

